# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Alguna página para bajar videos?

## thrasher

Hola a todos, bueno quiero pedir si alguien save de alguna pagina buena o algo donde pueda tener videos de grandes magos "cartomagos"...
ya que en youtube se ven mal algunos, si alguien save de alguna que me diga porfa =)

[aclaro que no quiero ver como se hacen, quiero ver rutinas =)]

----------


## victorius

Yo todods los que miro, los miro en youtube y la verdad, suelo encontrar todo lo que busco (tampoco suelo buscar rutinas completas, si no juegos para complementar la explicacion del libro).
Y una cosa, es bajar, no vajar, que duele verlo.
Salu2222

----------


## ign

> Yo todods los que miro, los miro en youtube y la verdad, suelo encontrar todo lo que busco (tampoco suelo buscar rutinas completas, si no juegos para complementar la explicacion del libro).
> Y una cosa, es bajar, no vajar, que duele verlo.
> Salu2222



Pues si tienes que complementar la explicación de un libro con los vídeos del youtube... Me parece que mal camino llevamos.

¿Tan díficil es dedicarle tiempo a un libro hasta que consigas interpretarlo correctamente?
Decía Ascanio que quién aprende con vídeos, termina imitando al mago que aparece en ellos. ¡Y llevaba más razón que un santo!

Lo mires por donde lo mires, aprender con el youtube es una barbaridad. Si te dedicas a ver vídeos de Tamariz, terminarás imitando a Tamariz. Si por el contrario, ves vídeos de mucho aficionado que sube allí sus juegos... ...peor todavía.

Yo prefiero los libros.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## victorius

> Iniciado por victorius
> 
> Yo todods los que miro, los miro en youtube y la verdad, suelo encontrar todo lo que busco (tampoco suelo buscar rutinas completas, si no juegos para complementar la explicacion del libro).
> Y una cosa, es bajar, no vajar, que duele verlo.
> Salu2222
> 
> 
> 
> Pues si tienes que complementar la explicación de un libro con los vídeos del youtube... Me parece que mal camino llevamos.
> ...


No tiene por que ser asi. Ver el video de Faustino Palmero, me ayudo mucho, sobre todo para acabar de perfeccionar los controles y cuentas falsas, por que no me refiero a ver el video para aprender, si no para perfeccionarlo, ya que yo la mayoria de controles y cuentas que salian en el canuto, las sabia hacer, pero el video de Palmer, me ayudo a ver, que hacia ciertas cosas mal y que me arriesgaba a que me pillasen y los perfeccione con su video, y eso no quiere decir que vaya a hacerlo todo como Faustino Palmero. Por eso, lo que hago yo, es aprenderlo del Canuto y una vez lo se, o me queda algun cabo suelto, miro los videos para complementar y ver a gente que lo sabe hacer  en condiciones, para mejorar yo, y eso no quiere decir que yo acabe haciendo las cosas como el mago que sale en el video.
Un saludo.

----------


## yang

Pues ami no me parece mal porque yo conozco a personas sobretodo si son jovenes (como yo)  que les cuesta interpretar lecturas algo complicadas de libros de magia o instrucciones de algun truco (rara vez me he pasado).

ign no se refiere a videos explicativos (al menos eso creo) se refiere a aver como hace un truco una persona i dice que puedes acavar imitandola, yo si miro un video para completar una explicacion me fijo en la posicion de las cartas o en los movimientos no en la persona o almenos es lo que ago yo

google videos es una buena web

----------


## thrasher

Pues yo creo que ign ta equivocado  :? , por ver un video no quiero copiar lo que hace el mago, osea no quiero ser completamente = que el, ademas que no creo que podria...

acaso tu dices que no hay que ver a mas magos?, porque los copiaria?, una de las cosas que me llevan a aprender magia es hacerle cada ves trucos mejores a un amigo que tambien hace magia y tratar de que no se de cuenta, si un mago no podria ver a otro cual es la idea?...

creo que estas completamente errado, ver un video de una rutina como de tamaris y pepe carroll te puede ayudar muchisimo, no es necesario copiar completamente, es solo tener una idea de como lo hacen ellos y que efecto tiene en la gente, ver sus tecnicas y perfeccionar las tuyas ...

Bueno ojala me ayuden con paginas =)
gracias yang

[EDITADO   :Lol:  ]

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Te voy a pasar algo mejor, el blog de magia relacionado con este foro http://blogdemagia.com/ en el que aprenderás mucho acerca de la magia. Además encontrarás muchos videos interesantísimos de juegos, realizados por algunos miembros del foro.

Un saludo y espero que aprendas mucho de ese blog.

----------


## Tereso

> creo que estas completamente erado


Perdón, pero esta frase no tiene desperdicio... eres un iluminado  8) 


En lo que al tema refiere, secundo a Raúl, es una buena fuente de aprendizaje y ejecuciones ese blog, está muy bueno, te recomiendo mucho mirar los videos de Ella, que es una verdadera iluminada en la numismagia.

¡Saludos!

----------


## guimebe

> por ver un video no quiero copiar lo que hace el mago,


yo pensaba lo mismo que tu, pero es inevitable, si ves varios videos de un bueno mago que se te pegue algo de él. Y luego será complicado tratar de eliminar todas las cosas y características del mago en cuestión.

te lo digo por experiencia propia, yo antes decia lo mismo que tú...

saludos

----------


## maxren

> Iniciado por victorius
> 
> Yo todods los que miro, los miro en youtube y la verdad, suelo encontrar todo lo que busco (tampoco suelo buscar rutinas completas, si no juegos para complementar la explicacion del libro).
> Y una cosa, es bajar, no vajar, que duele verlo.
> Salu2222
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Tan díficil es dedicarle tiempo a un libro hasta que consigas interpretarlo correctamente?
> Decía Ascanio que quién aprende con vídeos, termina imitando al mago que aparece en ellos. ¡Y llevaba más razón que un santo!


Ah, pues nada, a quitar del mercado todos los DVD de los magos (incluidos los de tamariz) - A lo mejor Mariano no tiene el mismo punto de vista   :Lol:  

Obviamente, bromeaba. Una imagen vale más que mil palabras, y si bien despues de dedicar tiempo con un libro podrías interpretarlo bien, un video ayuda "más rápido" a entender tal movimiento o tal otro, además de ser, en mi opinión, muy didáctico. Es el complemento perfecto.

Vamos, que menos mal que existen los videos (y, se honesto, no me digas que tu no has visto nunca un video/DVD de mágia)   :Wink:  

En cuanto a imitar a otros magos por ver sus videos, me parece que la afirmación no es afortunada (estoy seguro de que todo lo que dice una persona, por muy genio de la mágia que sea, no tiene por que ser correcto). Nadie va a ejecutar un efecto en silencio absoluto, por que así lo ha visto hacer en un video (por ejemplo). Y si alguien trata de imitar a un mago en cuestion, la verdad es que queda un poco... patético, ¿no? creo que está más relacionado con la personalidad propia - en eso si coinciden varios autores que he leido, que dicen que adaptes los juegos a tu personalidad y forma de ser - 

saludos a todos

----------


## Némesis

Vamos a ver, entendamos la esencia del problema:

Uno puede coger Hamlet y leerlo o puede ver la MAGNÍFICA adaptación de Kenneth Brannagh al cine. Obviamente con la segunda opción habrá cosas que las entenderá mejor que leyéndolas. Pero cogiendo el texto de Shakespeare y leyéndolo, a parte de que se obtienen matices que en la película cuesta plasmar, el cerebro actúa de forma distinta: ponemos caras a los personajes, y nos imaginamos a actores del XVI representando la obra en algún amfiteatro de madera...

Quiero decir, no es que una cosa sea peor que la otra. Es que cada cosa produce resultados distintos, y todo tiene que hacerse a su debido tiempo.

----------


## tarkon

Pero es inevitable, "vale mas imagen que mil palabras..." y eso no lo digo yo. Vrr videos de grandes magos como Renne, Pepe Carrol, Tamariz considero que es bueno para todo cartomago, Porque todos aprendemos de alguien "mejor" ya sea por sus libros o sus videos, seria ilogico pernsar que en un libro uan explicacion de un juego o rutina no se hace con el caracter y el estilo del mago que lo escribe, asi que tanto al leer el libro como al mirar el video se adquieren ragos de otro cartomago. Por eso es incoherente hacer "critica" del aprendizaje mediante videos.

----------


## ign

> Pues yo creo que ign ta equivocado  :? , por ver un video no quiero copiar lo que hace el mago, osea no quiero ser completamente = que el, ademas que no creo que podria...


Yo creo que inconscientemente, terminas imitándolo de algún modo.
La verdad es que no tengo dvds de magia, pero de momento no es algo que me llame la atención. No descarto conseguir alguno el día de mañana, cuando mi nivel sea más avanzado.
El caso es que alguien dijo una vez en el foro que "se sabía quién aprendía a través de vídeos y quién no con sólo ver la cuenta emsley: todos los que la han aprendido mediante un vídeo la hacen igual que Faustino Palmero".

Ver a otros magos es bueno, a mí me encanta y pueden servir de inspiración para nuevas ideas. Eso sí, jamás se me ocurriría copiar el efecto de otro mago.

Y no veo mal que se comercialicen dvds, al contrario, pero pienso que hay muchos libros que estudiar y mucho que trabajar antes de ver cualquier dvd.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Némesis

Nadie está haciendo crítica del aprendizaje mediante videos, sinó del mismo SÓLO mediante videos.

Cuando tenemos una pantalla delantese produce un estímulo mimético (y eso tampoco lo digo yo), que leyendo un libro no tendremos, por mucho que el autor tenga un estilo marcado. Leyendo un libro, ni la mente más avezada crearía una presentación IDÉNTICA a la del autor porque no lo está viendo, sólo está leyendo SUS explicaciones.

Claro que hay que ver actuar a los grandes magos. ¡Faltaría más! Pero lo que no hay que hacer es rapiñar DVDs de ya sabéis donde (eso sí que le duele a Mariano) y empezar a tragárselos tratando de imitar los tutoriales sin saber fundamentos...

----------


## victorius

> Nadie está haciendo crítica del aprendizaje mediante videos, sinó del mismo SÓLO mediante videos.
> 
> Cuando tenemos una pantalla delantese produce un estímulo mimético (y eso tampoco lo digo yo), que leyendo un libro no tendremos, por mucho que el autor tenga un estilo marcado. Leyendo un libro, ni la mente más avezada crearía una presentación IDÉNTICA a la del autor porque no lo está viendo, sólo está leyendo SUS explicaciones.
> 
> Claro que hay que ver actuar a los grandes magos. ¡Faltaría más! Pero lo que no hay que hacer es rapiñar DVDs de ya sabéis donde (eso sí que le duele a Mariano) y empezar a tragárselos tratando de imitar los tutoriales sin saber fundamentos...


A eso me referia yo des de un principio, no puedes aprender solo a base de DVD's, pero tampoco solo a base de libros, ambas cosas son necesarias y se deben complementar una a otra para poder mejorar y acabar haciendo las cosas en condiciones y como se deben hacer.
Salu2222

----------


## ign

> ...Claro que hay que ver actuar a los grandes magos. ¡Faltaría más! Pero lo que no hay que hacer es rapiñar DVDs de ya sabéis donde (eso sí que le duele a Mariano) y empezar a tragárselos tratando de imitar los tutoriales sin saber fundamentos...


*¡¡Ahí quería yo llegar!!*

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## popt

> Pero es inevitable, "vale mas imagen que mil palabras..." y eso no lo digo yo. Vrr videos de grandes magos como Renne, Pepe Carrol, Tamariz considero que es bueno para todo cartomago, Porque todos aprendemos de alguien "mejor" ya sea por sus libros o sus videos, seria ilogico pernsar que en un libro uan explicacion de un juego o rutina no se hace con el caracter y el estilo del mago que lo escribe, asi que tanto al leer el libro como al mirar el video se adquieren ragos de otro cartomago. Por eso es incoherente hacer "critica" del aprendizaje mediante videos.


Uff... no podría estar más en desacuerdo con esto... lo explico un poco  :Wink: 

Esto creo que ya se ha hablado un millón de veces en el foro... pero creo que nunca he opinado, así que por si os interesa os lo cuento.

Tanto vídeos como libros tienen ventajas, cada uno estimará qué es mejor para él.

La ventaja de los vídeos es la rapidez con la que aprendes, ves un pase y ya sabes cómo va, no tienes que leer dos páginas de descripción.  A esto se refiere la frase "más vale una imagen que mil palabras".

La ventaja de un libro es el detalle que tiene del pase.  Un pase no es algo que tardes dos minutos en aprender, si fuese así el vídeo sería perfecto.   De hecho creo que lo es para técnicas sencillas.  Una técnica es algo que tiene muchísimos detalles, estos se han ido puliendo por numerosos magos a lo largo de los años.  Por ejemplo Giobbi explica todo con un detalle milimétrico en la GEC.  Ésto no lo vas a conseguir nunca en un vídeo, si alguien cree que es así que me diga una buena explicación en vídeo y yo le daré una mucho mejor en texto.

Por otro lado la magia no se aprende sóla, se estudia.  Por comparar con algo, no conozco a nadie que se haya sacado una carrera viendo vídeos, creo que todos hemos usado libros...

Sobre el caracter del mago a la hora de aprender.  Un vídeo está impregnado de su caracter, del tono de voz, del ritmo del juego, si es cómico o serio, si coge las cartas con gracia o con descuido (por ejemplo comparando a Ascanio con Tamariz).  Hay muchas cosas naturales del mago que no están en los textos pero sí en sus imágenes.

Otro punto es la diferencia entre vídeos de actuaciones y vídeos didácticos.  Hay que ver magia, hay que ver todas las actuaciones posibles, ver distintos magos, distintos estilos.  De esta forma nos quedaremos con lo que más nos gusta de cada uno.  Esto no es copiar, es formar nuestro caracter.  Si sólo lo haces con un mago, es una copia, si es una recopilación de lo que te gusta y más va contigo eres tú, tu caracter debe consistir en formar tu persona tal y como te gustaría ser.

Hay que hacer varias cosas importantes en nuestro camino como magos, entre otras: estudiar magia, practicar magia, pasar tiempo con magos y ver actuaciones.

Bueno, no me enrollo más  :Smile1: 

Saludos!

----------


## jorgeo

Pues yo la emsley me la estudie cuarentamil veces y cuando la intentaba no me salia bien hasta que un dia me la enseñaron (en persona no en video) y entendi en un momento todo perfectamente. Aprender solo de libros, como ya han dicho antes no creo que sea la mejor opcion pero si ves algun video despues de haberlo leido te puedes hacer mejor la idea de como hacerlo y no tienes por que imitar a el mago del video pues puedes adaptar su forma de hacerlo a la manera que mas te guste o mas comodo te resulte a ti

----------


## Petrus

Que raro que nadie haya hecho la comparación más simple: 

¡¡¡¿¿¿Qué es lo más parecido a aprender con un mago como profesor en persona :Confused: !!!

Es obvio que un soporte audiovisual.

Un soporte sólo visual (y limitado) como el libro tiene sus funciones específicas. Y es inmejorable para estimular la imaginación. 

Pero yo no pongo en duda por un instante cuál es la herramienta adecuada en este caso. 

Repito, no conozco nada que se parezca más a la experiencia de aprender con un mago como profesor que un DVD explicativo (o sea hecho con ese propósito).

----------


## Némesis

> Que raro que nadie haya hecho la comparación más simple: 
> 
> ¡¡¡¿¿¿Qué es lo más parecido a aprender con un mago como profesor en persona!!!
> 
> Es obvio que un soporte audiovisual.


Pues estoy totalmente en desacuerdo, apreciado Petrus...
Lo sé porque he probado LAS TRES COSAS...

Leer un libro es como si el autor/profesor te estuviera confesando sus secretos al oído,... Mientras que ver un DVD es como si te los estuviera gritando a voces.

¿Qué es más personal?

----------


## Petrus

Bueno, para eso están los foros... 

para estar en desacuerdo! :P

Pues claro que yo hablo de mi experiencia. 

Y creo que lo que tu dices depende mas bien del libro o video. Hay libros que son totalmente impersonales y comerciales y hay videos que son muy íntimos. 

Pero hablando desde el punto de vista de lo práctico, del sentido común (y yo he probado las *seis* cosas, o sea he estado de ambos lados  :Wink1:  ) y de la teoría de la comunicación (esa que dice que para dejar bien asentado un punto hay que sonar grandilocuente y decir palabras raras :D) es innegable que el formato ideal para transmitir una *técnica* es  el audiovisual. 

Aclaro que eso para una técnica. Para conceptos, teoría, abstracciones, etc. un libro puede ir genial.

Igual me encanta compartir ideas y sé que las mías no son absolutas. 

Como dijo alguien: "Estos son mis principios. Y si no le gustan, por aquí tengo otros. "  :Smile1:

----------


## Némesis

Creo que fue el gran Groucho quien lo dijo (y por cierto, pronto se cumplirán 30 años de su muerte).   :Wink:   Bueno, al grano:




> Y creo que lo que tu dices depende mas bien del libro o video. Hay libros que son totalmente impersonales y comerciales y hay videos que son muy íntimos.


Tienes toda la razón del mundo.
Como ejemplo de lo que dices, véanse los Fooler Doolers de Daryl y léase el Mysterous Stranger de D. Blaine.




> Pero hablando desde el punto de vista de lo práctico, del sentido común (y yo he probado las *seis* cosas, o sea he estado de ambos lados  ) y de la teoría de la comunicación (esa que dice que para dejar bien asentado un punto hay que sonar grandilocuente y decir palabras raras :D) es innegable que el formato ideal para transmitir una *técnica* es  el audiovisual.


A mi parecer, la técnica se aprende mejor en los libros destinados a ella, ¡OJO! No obstante, siempre puede ser conveniente verla antes de realizarla una vez a prendida, para ver los detalles que son inefables a veces (el timing, etc.).




> Aclaro que eso para una técnica. Para conceptos, teoría, abstracciones, etc. un libro puede ir genial.


Yo creo que esos otros conceptos aprendidos en vídeo transmiten "tics" irremediablemente.

Supongo que estaríamos de acuerdo en que aprender de un profe, es una experiencia totalmente diferente a las otras dos (y recomendable).




> Igual me encanta compartir ideas y sé que las mías no son absolutas.


Un placer compartir ideas, las mías tampoco lo son ni mucho menos   :Wink:

----------


## Kassidy

Yo personalmente, opino que primero tienes que leer, aprender "la teoría" por así decirlo, y después de prácticar, verla en manos de otro mago; y que mejor que verlo en las manos de Tamariz, Palmero, o quienfuere...

Llevo francamente poco tiempo en esto de la magia, no lo niego, tal vez mis estudio de los libros sea erroneo, pero, hay cosas, explicaciones detalles, que lees, relees, vuelves a leer y tal vez no entiendas, o simplemente "no te salga", yo no veo mal el que si no comprendes el funcionamiento de una técnica, la veas; que conste que no estoy defendiendo la flojera, ojo.

Si no que simplemente, como anteriormente se dijo, "una imagen vale más que mil palabras" y pienso que el libro, con el apoyo del video es la mejor manera de aprender.

----------


## Doktor Mornau

Yang dice que la gente jóven como él no puede entender, a veces, explicaciones en libros. Y le pregunto: ¿Qué tiene que ver la edad? Además, leer libros (no sólo de Magia), ayuda a desarrollar la imaginación y nos hace pensar. Muy acertada la comparación de Shakespeare que hace Némesis. Los vídeos son útiles como apoyo, pero los libros son esenciales. Trasher,te enfadarás, pero esas patadas que le pegas mensaje tras mensaje al idioma me indican que no usas libros en tu formación. ¿Has probado a dejarte de vídeos por un tiempo y comprar un libro? Te lo digo con afecto, espero no molestarte.

¡Libros forever!

----------


## Ella

> Vamos a ver, entendamos la esencia del problema:
> 
> Uno puede coger Hamlet y leerlo o puede ver la MAGNÍFICA adaptación de Kenneth Brannagh al cine. Obviamente con la segunda opción habrá cosas que las entenderá mejor que leyéndolas. Pero cogiendo el texto de Shakespeare y leyéndolo, a parte de que se obtienen matices que en la película cuesta plasmar, el cerebro actúa de forma distinta: ponemos caras a los personajes, y nos imaginamos a actores del XVI representando la obra en algún amfiteatro de madera...
> 
> Quiero decir, no es que una cosa sea peor que la otra. Es que cada cosa produce resultados distintos, y todo tiene que hacerse a su debido tiempo.



siiiiiiiiii

aparte  que la mayoria de dvds comerciales no estan hechos por los magos de la categoria de tamariz, palmer...etc
el estudiar *SOLAMENTE* de dvds te puede hacer adquirir los malos habitos de ese mago, o aprender a mover las manos, pero nada mas..
la mayoria de las personas que estudian solo la magia por dvds es porque les resulta mas facil aprender los juegos, de hecho no se detienen a los detalles de la explicacion, con saber que tenica se realiza (sin verla ejecutar) les basta.


hay dvds y dvds...
hay dvds donde solamente te enseñan la tecnica o realizar el juego, donde solamente se enfoca las manos y otro donde te hablan de la interpretacion, la naturalidad (como los de ammar) un plus que se agradece.

si aparte de los libros estudiais por dvd, aprovechadlo y no os preocupeis por la tecnica del mago, si no como maneja al publico, como entona la voz, la forma en que se mueve, en que mira, a donde mira...etc, esas grandes cosas que hacen que los juegos sean grandiosos y aveces no se explican con detalle en los libros (salvo ecepciones).

No hay nada malo en la vida si se usa para bien.

los dvds no son malos, pero siempre hay que usarlos como un *complemento del libro*

el aprendizaje del mago ha de ser (todos se complementan):
libro, dvds, practica, meditacion del juego, contacto con magos y el publico.

el motivo del estudio de la magia no ha de ser "querer aprender muchos juegos" o "querer aprender rapido".
entiendo que llega un momento en el que ya no tienes juegos que hacer a tus amigos...que hacer? nada, ya no les hagas mas juegos.

*imitar no significa* ponerse los pelos como tamariz o hacer juegos con una sola mano como lavand, "tocar" el violon al terminar (y muchos lo hacen): *imitar es no aportar al juego las caracteristicas propias, personales, del mago que lo realiza (desde la presentacion hasta las tecnica, trato con el publico...etc).*
si ya la gente copia el juego cuando lo estudia del libro...imaginaos si aprende un juego por medio de un dvd, todo entra mas facilmente, y por tanto se remeda sin uno darse cuenta.

las herramientas estan alli, no tienen la culpa, somos nosotros los que las usamos para bien o para mal...

----------


## tarkon

> Por otro lado la magia no se aprende sóla, se estudia.  Por comparar con algo, no conozco a nadie que se haya sacado una carrera viendo vídeos, creo que todos hemos usado libros...


Todos hemos usado libros si, pero nose si habras estado en la universidad o no, o en que universidad habras estado, pero almenos la mia, el professor es lo mas parecido a un DVD; entra, suelta lo que tiene que soltar y se va..basicamente un DVD sin STOP hehehe, y creo que si la gente aprueba es por el "DVD-professor" poca gente o nadie, aprueva sin assistir a las classes.
Solo era un apunte. El soporte audio visual es el mejor, sino no harian classes te darion los libros y ale ale!!! Aprueba tu solito.

Bueno creo que como en todo los extremos no son buenos, ni solo libros ni solo DVD, siempre deve probarse todo, y adaptarse a lo que mejor la cae a cada persona individal. Porque no todos somos iguales.

----------


## popt

Sólo un comentario a tarkon...

Sip, acabé la carrera (no digo que lo pusieses en duda  :Wink: ) y en varias asignaturas no pude ir a clase porque trabajaba al mismo tiempo.  En una ni conocí al profesor y aprobé sólo con libros... ahora, ¿conoces a alguien que haya ido a clase sin abrir el libro ni una vez y haya aprobado? yo en una asignautra ni me compré el libro y lo saqué sólo con apuntes pero ¿quién toma apuntes de los DVDs? ojo, que es lo que habría que hacer pero dudo que mucha gente lo haga...

Otra cosa... no os paséis comparando un profesor con un DVD... a un profesor le puedes preguntar, si ve que el tono con el que habla o el ritmo es malo puede cambiarlo.  En directo puedes mirar donde quieras: la cara, el cuerpo, las manos... en un DVD miras donde el cámara quiere.  Vale que se parezcan pero no es lo mismo.

De cualquier forma todas las ventajas que contáis del DVD las tienes cubiertas si tienes un trato habitual con más magos... las de los libros no.

Saludos!

----------


## maxren

Bueno, parece un hilo interesante. En primer lugar, parece que está creando controversia "calentita". Así que, trataré de relajarme (UUUAAAAAHHHH.... - es un bostezo - )

Sin ánimo de causar polémica, 




> Nadie está haciendo crítica del aprendizaje mediante videos, sinó del mismo SÓLO mediante videos....


Así vamos muy bien. Si te fijas en mi mensaje, verás que pone "complemento perfecto". Y así debe ser, en mi opinión. Tengo varios (por no decir muchos) libros de cocina en casa. Sin embargo, cuando puedo veo el canal cocina, a Karlos Arguiñano o al cocinero que se me ponga por delante (y que conste que a Arguiñano SI trato de imitarlo cuando hay amigos - es que contar chistes mientras cocinas es un puntazo!!!! )   :Lol:  




> Cuando tenemos una pantalla delantese produce un estímulo mimético (y eso tampoco lo digo yo)....


La frase en sí es "chuli que te cagas"   :Lol:  . No, a ver, ahora en serio. Creo que tienes razón, pero solo en ciertos casos, a saber, los aficionados que son muy nuevos, sin técnica y , como tu bien dices más abajo, solo ven videos sin aprender fundamentos técnicos, para hacer un juego como tal o cual mago. Si uno es lo suficientemente "maduro" en la mágia (y en la vida en general), no en cuanto a conocimentos técnicos, que también, sino a personalidad propia, esto no debería ser ningún handicap.





> Claro que hay que ver actuar a los grandes magos. ¡Faltaría más! Pero lo que no hay que hacer es rapiñar DVDs de ya sabéis donde (eso sí que le duele a Mariano) y empezar a tragárselos tratando de imitar los tutoriales sin saber fundamentos...


Creo que esto, salvo en acertadísimo final, tiene más que ver con derechos de autor y otros post que con el tema actual y, sin ánimo de ofender (de verdad de la buena) parece un poco demagógico en este hilo. Aprender solo con videos es igual de "equivocado" desde el punto de vista mágico tanto si es un DVD comprado o sisado de una tienda o bajado de internet.

espero no haber crispado a nadie.

un saludo a todos

----------


## maxren

> *imitar no significa* ponerse los pelos como tamariz o hacer juegos con una sola mano como lavand, "tocar" el violon al terminar (y muchos lo hacen): *imitar es no aportar al juego las caracteristicas propias, personales, del mago que lo realiza (desde la presentacion hasta las tecnica, trato con el publico...etc).*...
> 
> ...las herramientas estan alli, no tienen la culpa, somos nosotros los que las usamos para bien o para mal...


ummm... chica lista...   :Wink:  

saludos

----------


## popt

> ummm... chica lista...


Ya... y encima está buena   :Oops:

----------


## Némesis

> Otra cosa... no os paséis comparando un profesor con un DVD... a un profesor le puedes preguntar, si ve que el tono con el que habla o el ritmo es malo puede cambiarlo.  En directo puedes mirar donde quieras: la cara, el cuerpo, las manos... en un DVD miras donde el cámara quiere.  Vale que se parezcan pero no es lo mismo.


Comparar un profesor con un DVD es como comparar la experiencia de estar en un concierto musical con la de verla por la tele.

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por maxren
> 
> ummm... chica lista...   
> 
> 
> Ya... y encima está buena


pero mucho mas al natural (desnuda).

hablando de tecnicas:

cuando uno estudia primero del libro, todas las acciones cobran una forma en la cabeza, al ver al mago solamente termina de completar en su puzzle mental pequeñas cosas que no entendia.
cuando uno aprende las tecnicas de los videos, las hace tal cual porque tiene miedo a realizarlas mal si las hace de otra forma, por tanto esta copiando.
no manejan igual las monedas, piedrahita, gea, roth...
ni las cartas tamariz o green.
de hecho creo que si alguna vez tamariz hace un juego de green no las manejaria de esa forma tan "manazas" proque no es su estilo, sin embargo la gente cuando hace los juegos de green las menajan asi, estan copiando.

muchos diran que se empieza copiando..es verdad, pero como dice la frase "se empieza", si te quedas atascado alli mal vamos...  :Lol:  
cuando uno aprende un juego lo hace tal cual el libro, pero es la practica y dedicacion al mismo lo que le lleva a acoplarlo a uno mismo, a partir de ese punto cada vez que se presente el juego lo haremos a nuestro estilo.
pero si al leer un juego de un libro y al ver que nos sale nos damos por satisfechos, no hemos conseguido nada en nuestra evolucion como "magos".
seguramente se nos olvidara en poco tiempo..de la otra forma es mas dificil que pase eso.

----------


## Magic_Hands

> pero mucho mas al natural (desnuda)

----------


## maxren

> Iniciado por popt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por maxren
> 
> ...


Esto..., que yo solo dije lista...   :Oops:  

saludos

----------


## Petrus

> Iniciado por popt
> 
> Otra cosa... no os paséis comparando un profesor con un DVD... a un profesor le puedes preguntar, si ve que el tono con el que habla o el ritmo es malo puede cambiarlo.  En directo puedes mirar donde quieras: la cara, el cuerpo, las manos... en un DVD miras donde el cámara quiere.  Vale que se parezcan pero no es lo mismo.
> 
> 
> Comparar un profesor con un DVD es como comparar la experiencia de estar en un concierto musical con la de verla por la tele.


Saber leer es una buena virtud :P

Nadie comparó un profesor con un DVD *sin contexto* la pregunta fue 

"_¡¡¡¿¿¿Qué es lo más parecido a aprender con un mago como profesor en persona!!!_"

Comparando un libro y un DVD. No un DVD y un profesor. 

Y puestos al caso si el DVD se hizo con el objetivo de enseñar, no creo que "vaya por donde el cámara quiere", eso suele estar el servicio de la dirección.

En estos días les voy a poner un ejemplo claro de a qué me refiero con la utilidad de ciertos soportes para cosas específicas.

----------


## popt

> Saber leer es una buena virtud :P


Lo mismo digo, y reitero cuando decía que "no os paséis comparando un profesor con un DVD".  Las similitudes se estaban yendo de madre  :Wink: 




> Y puestos al caso si el DVD se hizo con el objetivo de enseñar, no creo que "vaya por donde el cámara quiere", eso suele estar el servicio de la dirección.


Tienes toda la razón, si el cámara apunta a las manos y yo le miro la cara... leches, pero si en la tele aparece la cara.  "Saber leer", como decías... me da igual si es el cámara, o si lo decide el mago, o si hay un director como suele ser el caso.  Lo que decía es que no puedes ver lo que quieres sino los que otros han considerado más importante.  Igual yo quiero ver si el cuerpo está en tensión y me están enseñando las manos.

Y por cierto, los profesores siguen libros o apuntes para sus explicaciones... no tengo tan claro que lo más similar sea el DVD.  Al profesor le puedes pedir que entre en más detalle o que explique más despacio, en un libro puedes ir con detenimiento en una parte que necesitas ver a fondo y en un DVD sólo puedes pausar o rebobinar pero la velocidad y ritmo al que se explican las cosas es siempre el mismo.

Saludos!

----------


## Némesis

Eso contando que del profesor te nutres de su experiencia y conocimientos de años y años de "rodaje".

----------


## piloto2

en la "burrilla" se pueden encontrar muchas actuaciones, sobre todo de FISM.
ya no solo para aprender, sino para disfrutar de buenas actuaciones, la television ahora no da mucho de si.
salu2

----------


## sergiocl

Me parece que muchas de las opiniones vertidas en este tema llevan un factor a considerar, muchas personas, más bien conservadoras, no ven en los medios audiovisuales una herramienta válida para la difusión de cualquier conocimiento. En todo caso y con mi humilde experiencia, hay algunos libros que no siempre cumplen nuestras expectativas. Pero hay mucho DVDs que son derechamente un bodrio. Mejor comprarse un buen libro y los DVDs verlos en caso de dudas o shows. En resumen el pilar fundamental del aprendizaje de la magia deben ser los libros y el resto son accesorios.

----------


## Némesis

> Me parece que muchas de las opiniones vertidas en este tema llevan un factor a considerar, muchas personas, más bien conservadoras, no ven en los medios audiovisuales una herramienta válida para la difusión de cualquier conocimiento.


Sobre este tema te recomiendo que leas el libro "Divirtiéndonos hasta morir", de Neil Postman. Un libro imprescindible para entender el daño que han hecho ciertos medios audiovisuales (soy licenciado en audiovisuales y en periodismo, así que creo que sé un poquillo de qué hablo).

----------


## sergiocl

> Iniciado por sergiocl
> 
> Me parece que muchas de las opiniones vertidas en este tema llevan un factor a considerar, muchas personas, más bien conservadoras, no ven en los medios audiovisuales una herramienta válida para la difusión de cualquier conocimiento.
> 
> 
> Sobre este tema te recomiendo que leas el libro "Divirtiéndonos hasta morir", de Neil Postman. Un libro imprescindible para entender el daño que han hecho ciertos medios audiovisuales (soy licenciado en audiovisuales y en periodismo, así que creo que sé un poquillo de qué hablo).


¿Qué será más grande, el aporte que han hecho los medios audiovisules o el daño?, esto me recuerda que en tiempos que se inventaron los procesadores de texto, los agoreros del apocalipsis, predijieron el fin de la industria papelera.. y el resultado es todo lo contrario. Los medios audiovisules tienden a reemplzar a los medios más convencionales... bueno en fin todo esto va a l atendencia de nuestra sociedad.. Rápido, fácil, desechable y ojalá muy comercial. (como licenciado en audiovisuales y periodismo debes saber que aportar este tipo de datos en una discusión corresponde a una falacia)

----------


## Némesis

> (como licenciado en audiovisuales y periodismo debes saber que aportar este tipo de datos en una discusión corresponde a una falacia)


No te sigo... ¿Qué quieres decir?

----------


## sergiocl

> Iniciado por sergiocl
> 
> (como licenciado en audiovisuales y periodismo debes saber que aportar este tipo de datos en una discusión corresponde a una falacia)
> 
> 
> No te sigo... ¿Qué quieres decir?


Una falacia (sofisma) es un razonamiento aparentemente "lógico" que resulta independiente falto a la verdad de las premisas. En sentido estricto, una falacia lógica es la aplicación incorrecta de un principio lógico válido, o la aplicación de un principio inexistente. Fuente: Wikipedia)

Tratar de dar peso a un argumento por los pergaminos de quien la emite es una falacia.  Un argumento debe ser consistente y consecuente por sí mismo.

----------


## Némesis

Ya sé lo que es una falacia, no soy tan tonto.
Lo que te estaba preguntando es dónde has visto tú una falacia.
Yo no te he dado ningún argumento, sólo te he recomendado un libro.
Y me estoy empezando a arrepentir de haberlo hecho.
Si quieres saber cuál es el argumento, pues léete el libro.

----------


## sergiocl

> Ya sé lo que es una falacia, no soy tan tonto.
> Lo que te estaba preguntando es dónde has visto tú una falacia.
> Yo sólo te he recomendado un libro.
> Y me estoy empezando a arrepentir de haberlo hecho.


Disculpa si entendí mal lo que preguntaste, no quiero ser polémico... lo único que quise decir es que seas licenciado de periodismo es irrelevante al tema. En fin leeré el libro mejor. 
Por otra parte ¿no es posible editar las faltas de ortografía tan evidentes como el título de este tema? ¿sería bueno poner dentro de las reglas la ortografía? (hay un coterráneo mío que Tarzán le podría dar clases de ortografía y gramática)

----------


## Némesis

Ya lo corregí.

----------


## BusyMan

Me está cayendo bien éste Sergio...  :Smile1:

----------


## victorius

> ¿sería bueno poner dentro de las reglas la ortografía?


La ortografia ya esta dentro de las reglas del foro.
Salu2

----------


## Bee

WWW.MAGICVIDEODEPOT.COM

Saludos magicos...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Esplendini

Buena aportación Bee, gracias.

----------


## Petrus

Bueno, hace un tiempo dije que iba a dar un ejemplo de a que me refiero cuando digo que el *video para ciertas cosas* (como enseñar ciertas técnicas) *es muy superior. 
*
Esto no tiene que ver con posiciones tomadas, o simpatías de ningún tipo. 

Personalmente me encanta leer y más libros sobre teoría, conceptos y diferentes ensayos en la magia. Y también creo que si la tecnología audiovisual que existe ahora hubiese existido hace 100 años *el libro "The expert at the card table" sería una combinación de libro y DVD.
*
Bueno, vamos al ejemplo. 

Me tardé un poco porque quería mostrarlo con algo relativo a la magia, pero que no revelase ningún secreto. 

La idea sería que alguien (Némesis? popt? sergiocl?) haga *una explicación escrita* acerca de cómo realizar abanicos con cartas con dos manos, con una mano y un abanico doble. Se pueden recurrir a imágenes estáticas (fotos o dibujos). 

Y luego comparar ese escrito que correspondería al medio gráfico (o sea al "libro") como herramienta educativa con este video: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ni6I5otUyA

¿Qué opinan? 

¿Cómo se aprendería mejor y más rápido? 

Importante: Hago esto para exponer un punto, una forma de pensar, y no para pelear con nadie ni faltar el respeto, ni menospreciar sus ideas. 

A mi realmente me gustaría que la magia aproveche todas las herramientas a su disposición para educar y extenderse. Y creo que todavía estamos por ver muchas innovaciones en ese campo.

----------


## Bee

Petrus.....me ha parecido muy interesante tu comentario, lo que ocurre que creo que te equivocas de sitio donde comentarlo.

Por que no leemos los enunciados de los temas, y nos basamos en contestar lo que nos piden?

Para ver videos:
http://www.tu.tv/videos/magia-cartas

Saludos magicos...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## MJJMarkos

No entraré en el absurdo debate de si Libro o DVD.

Sólo que desde *mi experiencia enseñando Magia en la SEI de Sevilla* puedo decir que hay dos tipos de personas para aprender Magia:

Los que aprenden bien.

Y los que aprenden por Internet.

Y resulta muy gracioso ver que el grupo de los "DVDs-aprendices" están TODOS en el conjunto de Internet (lo que no implica que los que estén en el grupo de Internet estén en el grupo DVD).

Explicar el por qué no de aprender en DVDs exige que la persona que quiera comprenderlo SEA IMPARCIAL, o, en el mejor de los casos, sea ya un GRAN MAGO, y lo vea con perspectiva.

Por mucho que se os diga (a los defensores del DVD) hasta que no os dais una buena hostia (lease un "yo eso lo he aprendido también por internet", o encontraros con un MAGO que os destroza) no aprendeis y dais marcha atrás. El problema es que eso a la larga es tiempo perdido, vicios ganados y tiempo a volver a perder en quitar vicios.

Para que penseis el por qué: El tema es que la MAGIA por su GRAN NATURALEZA de ARTE necesita de ESE ARTE interno. Innato. Algo que todo tenemos, nuestro prisma, nuestro punto de vista. El que aprende de un DVD EN VEZ DE UN LIBRO, nunca tendrá "ARTE" (con todas las letras y en mayúsculas, y así de rotundo). El que recurra al libro, sí.

Si alguien quiere explicación, que la pida, y veremos si me vuelvo a enrollar xD. Si alguien "no lo entiende", o "no lo comparte", simplemente, que no me replique. Porque respetaré su opinión, aunque le englobaré en el grupo de "los que no son imparciales".

Tomaros la molestia de PENSAR (un arte que a día de hoy está en desuso), y vereis como acabais cambiando de opinión.

----------


## Petrus

_(Edito el mensaje porque creo que se puede malinterepretar, y me gusta mantener un clima amigable) 
_
He leído muchos libros malos, y he visto muchas películas buenas, y eso se aplica a la magia. Han visto la película de los Filking Fingers? No les parece muy artística?

También he visto muchas películas malas y leído incontables libros buenos. 


En la vida suele haber más de dos opciones para las cosas. 

Mi humilde opinión, es que hay que valorar las herramientas.  

Y un libro, DVD, un VHS (acaso Tamariz no publicó uno de los mejores cursos de magia para principiantes ayudado de videos?), Internet, etc. es eso, *una herramienta. 
*
Y el *uso que se le dé a esas herramientas determina el resultado*. 

Y creo que como herramienta es muy útil para *complementar un libro, no como reemplazo, sino complemento*. Concretamente creo que sirve mejor que las fotos estáticas de libros para ilustrar la técnica, y sigo prefiriendo el texto para el aspecto teórico.

----------


## Blakito

> Para que penseis el por qué: El tema es que la MAGIA por su GRAN NATURALEZA de ARTE necesita de ESE ARTE interno. Innato. Algo que todo tenemos, nuestro prisma, nuestro punto de vista. El que aprende de un DVD EN VEZ DE UN LIBRO, nunca tendrá "ARTE" (con todas las letras y en mayúsculas, y así de rotundo). El que recurra al libro, sí.
> 
> *Si alguien quiere explicación, que la pida, y veremos si me vuelvo a enrollar xD.* Si alguien "no lo entiende", o "no lo comparte", simplemente, que no me replique. Porque respetaré su opinión, aunque le englobaré en el grupo de "los que no son imparciales".
> 
> Tomaros la molestia de PENSAR (un arte que a día de hoy está en desuso), y vereis como acabais cambiando de opinión.


Pues.... :roll:...si no te es mucha molestia y das un poco a oro o a basto....me encantaría que te explayaras un poquito en esos párrafos....*que parece que tienes un león enjaulado y no lo quieres sacar*.... :D.

Ojo: Yo comparto esa idea y entiendo los párrafos, pero me encantaría que "definieras" (por decirlo de alguna manera) un poco MÁS (que no mejor  :Oops:  ).

Saudos.

----------


## raszagar

Deberiais dejar el tema de libros vs videos, que seguro que ya se habla en otros hilos y hablar sobre el tema principal... "Alguna pagina para bajar videos?".

Una pagina de magos franceses, aficionados pero algunos muy buenos como Arnaud Chevrier:

www.lsp-fr.com

----------


## victor17

hola..!  iba a abrir un post pero e visto este y e decidio meterle aqui ya que tiene relacion.. queria saber si alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar videos sobre empalme... e leido varios libros y no me queda realmente claro como debo posicionar la carta.. por eso me gustaria complementar esa informacion con algun video... gracias Un saludo

----------


## Bee

Es increible....pero no hay un solo tema en el que se pueda empezar y acabar siguiendo el enunciado del tema propuesto....aqui todo acaba desvirtuandose; despues leo por ahi que si nosotros los nuevos solo decimos paridas o no aportamos nada interesante al foro.

Podran ser interesantes los comentarios o no, no lo pondre en entre dicho, solo que no es el lugar mas idoneo.

Por favor, hablemos de lo que se nos esta pidiendo ayuda.

Senhores, para lo demas existen los MP.

Saludos magicos...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Para ver videos:
http://www.metacafe.com/tags/card/

----------


## ignoto

> Pues ami no me parece mal porque yo conozco a personas sobretodo si son jovenes (como yo)  que les cuesta interpretar lecturas algo complicadas de libros de magia o instrucciones de algun truco (rara vez me he pasado).


Eso no tiene que ver con la juventud sino con la capacidad intelectual.

----------


## Bee

Hola victor17, yo tengo un pequenho video, apenas un par de minutos, donde explica detalladamente como empalmar una carta, la descargue en la "burra".

Si estas interesado mandamen un MP y te lo puedo mandar.

Saludos magicos...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

> Me parece que muchas de las opiniones vertidas en este tema llevan un factor a considerar, muchas personas, más bien conservadoras, no ven en los medios audiovisuales una herramienta válida para la difusión de cualquier conocimiento. En todo caso y con mi humilde experiencia, hay algunos libros que no siempre cumplen nuestras expectativas. Pero hay mucho DVDs que son derechamente un bodrio. Mejor comprarse un buen libro y los DVDs verlos en caso de dudas o shows. En resumen el pilar fundamental del aprendizaje de la magia deben ser los libros y el resto son accesorios.


Error.

No se trata de que sean conservadores.

Curiosamente, los que tienen mas experiencia en magia, están por los libros y usar los DVD como complemento.
Aquellos menos conocidos (o cuya experiencia es menos contrastable) están por el soporte digital...y le enmiendan la plana a los veteranos.

Pues hale, enseñadnos vosotros.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Me parece que muchas de las opiniones vertidas en este tema llevan un factor a considerar, muchas personas, más bien conservadoras, no ven en los medios audiovisuales una herramienta válida para la difusión de cualquier conocimiento. En todo caso y con mi humilde experiencia, hay algunos libros que no siempre cumplen nuestras expectativas. Pero hay mucho DVDs que son derechamente un bodrio. Mejor comprarse un buen libro y los DVDs verlos en caso de dudas o shows. En resumen el pilar fundamental del aprendizaje de la magia deben ser los libros y el resto son accesorios.


Y tú.... ¿Te consideras conservador o progresista?

----------


## sergiocl

Por supuesto que soy progresista, en el completo sentido de la palabra. Respecto de los DVDs y los videos de internet pienso que todas las personas en su camino por la magia lo han recorrido de distintas maneras, pero hay etapas en común (seguramente me equivocaré):
Algunos empiezan mirando videos por internet y copiando juegos, otros gastan una burrada de plata en comprar cajitas y cartas trucadas, y así una infinidad de formas, al parecer y al final el método indicado por los más veteranos es leer los libros y complementar con DVDs. 

Este tema hay que englobarlo en el tipo de sociedad que estamos viviendo, donde todo debe ser rápido, desechable y fácil. Sobre todos los más jóvenes, tratamos (me incluyo) de lograr las cosas rápido, y para eso entre leer un libro (el que hay que comprarlo y luego leerlo) o ver un video (en you tube ojalá), está claro que "parece ser más rápido". Al tiempo nos damos cuenta que este camino no lleva a ningún lugar (a lo más copiar juegos), y ahi empezaremos a comprar libros y a complementar con DVDs.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Es que no me cuadraba tu primera frase. Parecía (digo parecía) que le dabas un tono de desaprobación a esos 'conservadores'.

Y luego te posicionas claramente en una postura 'conservadora' al recomendar los libros por encima de los DVD's.

Y luego te declaras progresista.

Voy a tomarme un café a ver si me despejo.

----------


## sergiocl

Es que si tantas personas con muucha experiencia dicen que es mejor ocupar libros que dvds, algo de razón deben tener, y ciertamente tacharlos de conservadores pudo ser un error. Si alguin dice que la educación debe ser a base de libros y descarta *completamente* el uso de otros medios audiovisuales, no puedo dejar de pensar que esa persona es un poco conservadora.

----------


## Bee

Desde aqui, porque no se como hacerlo, quiero llamarles la atencion a los MODERADORES de esta seccion.

Aqui se esta hablando de temas que ya existen y tienen su sitio en el foro con su enunciado bien definido.

Pienso que es labor de ellos tomar cartas en el asunto, por que no hacen nada?

Muchas veces uno pierde el interes, de tantas criticas y comentarios que no vienen al caso.

Muchisimas veces los mas veteranos siempre hacen alusion al uso del buscador para los nuevos, tambien existen los MP, que TODOS deberiamos usar, por el bien de todos y por el bien del foro.

Saludos magicos...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Némesis

> Muchas veces uno pierde el interes, de tantas criticas y comentarios que no vienen al caso.


¿¿¿Dónde ves tu los comentarios que no vienen al caso :Confused:

----------


## sergiocl

> Desde aqui, porque no se como hacerlo, quiero llamarles la atencion a los MODERADORES de esta seccion.
> 
> Aqui se esta hablando de temas que ya existen y tienen su sitio en el foro con su enunciado bien definido.
> 
> Pienso que es labor de ellos tomar cartas en el asunto, por que no hacen nada?
> 
> Muchas veces uno pierde el interes, de tantas criticas y comentarios que no vienen al caso.
> 
> Muchisimas veces los mas veteranos siempre hacen alusion al uso del buscador para los nuevos, tambien existen los MP, que TODOS deberiamos usar, por el bien de todos y por el bien del foro.
> ...


Este es un comentario que no viene al caso.... (me refiero al citado.. bueno y a este también)

----------

